# Decalgirl templates



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find templates online for decalgirl's custom orders?  I'd like to play around and with that again and the last template I have is for the k3 before the fire came out.  At least I think I still have that template! LOL.  I'd like to make my mom one as a surprise out of one of my photos that she loves.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you wanting the template for the Fire?  I don't have that one but I do have the template for the Kindle Touch.  Let me know if you want that one, I can email it to you.  Otherwise, I don't think there is anywhere on-line that you can get the templates, you have to ask Decal Girl to email it to you.  I wish they would put them on their website.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Let us see what you come up with! I love custom designs


----------



## AmandaAtDG (Apr 15, 2009)

Its still in beta form but DecalGirl just launched a create your own application here:

http://www.decalgirl.com/custom/

All of the kindle templates are there and you can set up and order right through the website! Also there is a sale currently running 25% off!



Amanda


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's pretty neat, but not nearly as flexible as using their template for Photoshop and adding elements that way.


----------

